# Fuente regulada con mosfet



## Ludovico69 (Nov 30, 2019)

Perdon me olvide las fotos aca las dejo ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2019)

Sin el diagrama el post no tiene sentido


----------



## Ludovico69 (Nov 30, 2019)

Ok perdon ya voy a ponerme practico despues lo publico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2019)

Ok , considerá que al ser un Foro Técnico  , fuentes o amplificadores y otras cosas sin el circuito-diagrama carecen de interés . . .  sory


----------



## Ludovico69 (Nov 30, 2019)

Perdon ...para la proxima espero no cometer tantis herrores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2019)

Ludovico69 dijo:


> Perdon ...para la proxima espero no cometer tantis herrores.



Este es un circuito:







¿ Notas alguna diferencia con lo que publicaste ? 

Este es un Foro multi-nacional.
Hay usuarios de Brasil, India, España, Turquía, Estados Unidos, Iran, Tailandia, Etc.
Es obvio que el idioma *NO *es lo que nos une, son los circuitos que son comunes a todas las nacionalidades y universales.
Cuando publique un circuito  trata de que este sea comprensible para todos


----------



## Ludovico69 (Nov 30, 2019)

Jajaj pasa que yo copie un sistema que vi en un video de internet y no daban circuito o diagrama.....asi que bueno trate de copiar lo mas fiel a lonque vi para que algun principiante pueda hacerlo sin muchas complicaciones sepan disculpar la simplesa...del diagrama...


----------



## sebsjata (Nov 30, 2019)

este es el esquemático.

pero es muy simple y no re-alimenta la salida.
es mejor si le colocas un shunt regulable, como el tl431. quedaría así.

la desventaja es la alimentación máxima del tl431 que es de 36V


----------



## Ludovico69 (Nov 30, 2019)

Gracias...pero cuando lo vi me gustó la sencillez....así que lo voy a tener en cuenta tal ves mas adelante la modifico....por el momento la voy a probar....si no explota es que me quedo bien armada...jajajaja.en ka foto de la fuente me faltó un voltimetro digital que compré pero ni el que me lo vendió no sabía ni como conectarlo ni con que tensión funcionaba...después de un rato descubrimos como conectarlo...pero quedo la duda ...así que dijo anda en 12...y voló.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2019)

sebsjata dijo:


> este es el esquemático. . . . .



Guta dibujo, no guta circuito. 

En algunas condiciones se podría superar la tensión máxima Gate-Source y tendremos un MOSFET quemado


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 30, 2019)

Asi mismo, el circuito no hace alusión al nombre del post "regulada", yo diría que queda mejor "variable".
En cuanto al gate, el potenciometro le llegara a dar la corriente necesaria?
Para probar y entender, esta bueno. Mas adelante complicala mas, como puso @sebsjata , o mas aun, con operacionales, y demás.

No todo lo que se ve en video es real, funciona, es practico, confiable, etc... mejor, analiza lo que estas viendo, dibujalo, estudialo, entendelo y luego armas.

Por otro lado, cuida en la forma de escribir. Como bien dijo @Fogonazo , hay gente de todo el mundo, y muchos usan traductores, aparte de que es un foro Técnico.


----------



## Ludovico69 (Nov 30, 2019)

Esta fuente est echa con rodo reciclado...la fuente principal es de una impresira que tiraron donde trabajo y es de 24 v con asta 4 am.....solo espero que dure ...jajaj y bueno si no tengo un par de fuentes conmutadas mas oero no tangrandes en potencia pero dan hasta 32v con 500ma..sera cuestion de probar...otra cosa....lo que note es que con el mosfet es mucho mas estable que con el lm317
La tencion de la fuente varia de 0 a 23vol...super estable...no calienta ni vibra...igual por las dudas la puse un disipador y como reutilice una caja de una fuente de compu tal ves le ponga el ventilador que trae.


----------



## analogico (Nov 30, 2019)

Ludovico69 dijo:


> Esta fuente est echa con rodo reciclado...la fuente principal es de una impresira que tiraron donde trabajo y es de 24 v con asta 4 am.....solo espero que dure ...jajaj y bueno si no tengo un par de fuentes conmutadas mas oero no tangrandes en potencia pero dan hasta 32v con 500ma..sera cuestion de probar...otra cosa....lo que note es que con el mosfet es mucho mas estable que con el lm317
> La tencion de la fuente varia de 0 a 23vol...super estable...no calienta ni vibra...igual por las dudas la puse un disipador y como reutilice una caja de una fuente de compu tal ves le ponga el ventilador que trae.


como probaste la estabilidad, con una carga fija o variable?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2019)

Ludovico69 dijo:


> Esta fuente est echa con rodo reciclado...la fuente principal es de una impresira que tiraron donde trabajo y es de 24 v con asta 4 am.....solo espero que dure ...jajaj y bueno si no tengo un par de fuentes conmutadas mas oero no tangrandes en potencia pero dan hasta 32v con 500ma..sera cuestion de probar...otra cosa....lo que note es que con el mosfet es mucho mas estable que con el lm317



Tu estás en libertad de hacer la fuente que se te ocurra, y eso está perfecto   y si estas ocupando material reciclado, mejor todavía 

Pero si no indicamos los errores y falencias del circuito, estamos permitiendo que una información incorrecta, en todo caso imprecisa, se siga transmitiendo. 
Esto mismo se hace en todos o en la gran mayoría de temas, por eso es un Foro


----------



## Ludovico69 (Nov 30, 2019)

Fija...con un esterio...y no fluctua...ni tiene caida de tencion...mas adelante tal ves arme una mas compleja pero para el uno de hovi que le voy a dar esta bien....por lo menos reutilice chatarra electronica e ahorre unos buenos pesos.....estoy mas que satisfecho
Me parece perfecto...lamento no poder brindar tanta informacion como muchos requieren....como ya esplique hace 20 años que no ago nada y de apoco estoy desoxidandome...agradescobtodas las opciones....por que asi aprendo....y me propongo nuevos desafios....si me gusta reutilisar todo lo que mas puedo usado...por dos motivos una que resiclo...y otro que ahorro mucho dinero...


----------



## analogico (Nov 30, 2019)

Por ejemplo la regulas a 5V, le conectas una carga que consuma 1A, mides voltaje y luego le conectas otra carga de 4 A, mides Voltaje, hiciste esa prueba?


----------



## Ludovico69 (Nov 30, 2019)

Muchos tiran cosas que sirven...eso son mi tesoro....
Nop....la voy a hacer....
Nop....la voy a hacer....
Si algún no del foro vive en rosario y quiere esperimentar tengo barios trafos de fuentes conmutadas...y algunos capacitores grandes ....y los pongo a dispocicion del foro....como trabajo en rosario cordinamos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2019)

Ludovico69 dijo:


> . . . . Si algún no del foro vive en rosario y quiere esperimentar tengo barios trafos de fuentes conmutadas. . . . . .


Gracias por el ofrecimiento.

Pero, ¿ Que quieres hacer con los transformadores de fuentes conmutadas ?, ¿ Sabes que no les puedes aplicar tensión de forma directa ?


----------



## Ludovico69 (Nov 30, 2019)

Si...pero como los tengo al cuete y si alguno quiere esperimentar algo no vale la pena gastar...se los dono ....y asi se evita el costo...nada mas...de onda.
Bueno disculpen ...no queria molestar a nadie...todo de onda...pero bueno gracias por si tiempo y sus observaciónes...
Bueno disculpen ...no queria molestar a nadie...todo de onda...pero bueno gracias por si tiempo y sus observaciónes...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2019)

Ludovico69 dijo:


> Si...pero como los tengo al cuete y si alguno quiere esperimentar algo no vale la pena gastar...se los dono ....y asi se evita el costo...nada mas...de onda.
> Bueno disculpen ...no queria molestar a nadie...todo de onda...pero bueno gracias por si tiempo y sus observaciónes...
> Bueno disculpen ...no queria molestar a nadie...todo de onda...pero bueno gracias por si tiempo y sus observaciónes...


De ninguna manera estás molestando 

Si estuvieras molestando nadie se tomaría la molestia de responderte


----------



## Ludovico69 (Nov 30, 2019)

Volvuendo al tema le puse el estereo bastante fuerte y empeso a calentar un poco le acabo de agregar los cooler uno al frente chico y el que traia la fuente normal regulados por el lm317 igual note que cae 1 vol que bueno lo regulo pero me pareció raro


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 30, 2019)

A mí en lo personal no me gusta nada.
¿Que sigue?
Post de Fuentes de energía gratuita hecha con imanes y bujías.

Internet y YouTube también son fuentes de desinformación, por eso en este siglo XXI hay gente que piensa que la tierra es plana.


----------



## Ludovico69 (Nov 30, 2019)

Me parece muy facil comprar y armar...asi es mas facil no?pero bueno cada cual con su bolsillo ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 30, 2019)

Por el mismo precio una fuente con un lm317 y si funciona de verdad


----------



## Ludovico69 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Ludovico69 (Dic 3, 2019)

Hola me pueden pasar el diagrama del lm317 por que compre otro...arme otra fuente tambuen con conmutada pero mas chica y tambuen me trajo problemas pero con un mosfet no...no entiendo que pasa asi que calculo que por 3er ves voy a armar una pero con yn trafo chico que tengo solo por sacarme la duda de que estoy haciendo mal.desde ya gracias...


TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Por el mismo precio una fuente con un lm317 y si funciona de verdad


Si pero algun error estoy cometiendo por que no queda estable el lm317 con la conmutada...su bien la otra fuente mas grande es posible que sea mucha potencia para el lm317...pero la que hice ahora no quedo de mi agrado....pir qie no regula correctamente con un potenciometro de 10k.ni con uno de 50k asi que se me queman los papeles ...


----------



## analogico (Dic 3, 2019)

Ludovico69 dijo:


> Hola me pueden pasar el diagrama del lm317 por que compre otro...arme otra fuente tambuen con conmutada pero mas chica y tambuen me trajo problemas pero con un mosfet no...no entiendo que pasa asi que calculo que por 3er ves voy a armar una pero con yn trafo chico que tengo solo por sacarme la duda de que estoy haciendo mal.desde ya gracias...
> 
> Si pero algun error estoy cometiendo por que no queda estable el lm317 con la conmutada...su bien la otra fuente mas grande es posible que sea mucha potencia para el lm317...pero la que hice ahora no quedo de mi agrado....pir qie no regula correctamente con un potenciometro de 10k.ni con uno de 50k asi que se me queman los papeles ...



D1555 es un transistor  no un Mosfet.


----------



## Ludovico69 (Dic 3, 2019)

Un una App que tengo en el celular decía que si , bueno , gracias por la información ... y entonces sirve como regulador ? Mañana la voy a probar con carga a ver que pasa....


----------



## flaco-urbano (Dic 3, 2019)

analogico dijo:


> d1555 es un transistor no un mosfet


Los MOSFET también son transistores.


----------



## Ludovico69 (Dic 3, 2019)

Tenes razon me equivoque yo...me acabode fijar y si es un transistor....bueno regular regula.....mañana la voy a probar y les cuento si sigue funcionando o se prende fuego...


----------



## flaco-urbano (Dic 3, 2019)

Hay un tema bastante popular aquí sobre un proyecto de fuente de alimentación con MOSFET. ¿Lo misraste Ludovico69?


----------



## Ludovico69 (Dic 3, 2019)

Sip perdon  de a poco me voy refrescando la memoria....la linea de transistores mosfet no la e trabajado mucho por eso la estoy probando.
Mañana com mas tiempo lo voy a buscar para ver.


----------



## analogico (Dic 3, 2019)

flaco-urbano dijo:


> Los MOSFET también son transistores.



Entonces el d155 es un transistor que no es Mosfet.


----------



## Ludovico69 (Dic 3, 2019)

Y suponiendo que no este del todo mal la fuente...que me recomiendan para que ..por ejemplo la otro mas potente que arme no tenga esa caida de 1volt...y si en el caso que tenga variaciones muy pequeñas donde colocar un filtro ..y no se pensando 100nf es mucho???


----------



## analogico (Dic 3, 2019)

Ludovico69 dijo:


> Y suponiendo que no este del todo mal la fuente...que me recomiendan para que ..por ejemplo la otro mas potente que arme no tenga esa caida de 1volt...y si en el caso que tenga variaciones muy pequeñas donde colocar un filtro ..y no se pensando 100nf es mucho???



Lo mas fácil es usar un transistor PNP.


----------



## sebsjata (Dic 4, 2019)

puedes hacer este circuito sencillo con mosfet


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2019)




----------

